# Is this a cage suitable for african pygmy dormice?



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

Or is a tank better?Thanks Jackie
Rotastak Adventure Zone Hamster, Gerbil, Mouse Cage | Net Pet Shop


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I dont think it is suitable as APD like to climb.Most people keep them in an exoterra or similar so they can add branches for them to climb


----------



## Shadowz (Aug 6, 2008)

Dont think rotastack is suitable for any living animals.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Shadowz said:


> Dont think rotastack is suitable for any living animals.


 

Agreed


----------



## vintageprints45 (May 13, 2010)

Shell195 said:


> Agreed


Absolutely not suitable for any animal!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Thirded... Horrible stuff!


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

which is the best to buy please? :notworthy:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

i keep mine in an exo terra.


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

which size is best?


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

i use a 60x45x45.


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

My hamsters seem happy in rotastack, i had loads of it though. Although the tubes don't pop together that securely so its not escape proof and takes ages to clean. You can attatch it to an exo by making a hole in the top mesh. I've seen others online use this type of housing in a combo with cages and exo.


----------

